
A Quantum Experience - made2591
https://made2591.github.io/posts/quantum-computing
======
posterboy
An explanation of quantum computation algorithms without most of the physical
maths ... is a lot to digest. I didn't finish reading, nor followed the links
to introductory notes. The prospect is neat; Maybe it can avoid some of the
hand _waving_ mysteries used in the physical models. Understanding the physics
would probably help to avoid misunderstandings for deeper insight, seeing that
philosophical sophistery is already far spread, but neither of that should be
needed to simulate QM on a classical machine (which is what IBM is offering,
as far as I know).

~~~
made2591
The note go a little more in depth with some details :) I’m still working on
them

